# Is honey safe?



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

I was going to give my rats some bread with honey on it today but it occurred to me that my honey was made with orange blossoms so I decided best to not give them anything. But is regular honey safe for rats?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've used a tiny amount to give meds in. I've never gave it otherwise. Bread is known to cause choking, so I would toast it.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

i use honey as a rare treat for my rats. I smear a small amount over an egg carton and they love to lick it off!!! (as they do when i put yoghurt in them too!) they get roughly a teaspoon every 2 months lol! also i make croutons (small pieces of bread baked in a hot oven for 10-15 mins about 200 degrees c) and a **little** honey on that too, they go mental for it!(i use it for training!) 

i think orange blossom is safe as honey comes from the pollen of the flower and not the fruit


----------



## cami (Mar 15, 2009)

i think honey is safe as long as u dont use that much.


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Make sure the honey you use is pasturized/processed. Raw honey is not reccomended to give to children or seniors. Most honey you buy is already processed and whatnot and is fine but I'd always check the label first.

I dont see why honey made from orange blossoms would be any problem when used in moderation.


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Be careful with honey...I'd say if there's a warning for children who have quite a bit of honey, then a rat with a significantly smaller biomass would be at risk. Honey can carry *but not always) botulism. :/ I've seen what it can do to a horse, I can't imagine that'd be pretty in a rat.


----------

